# Modem problem



## kishored2000 (May 3, 2004)

Hi
I have a motorola sm56 Pci data/fax/voice modem
this works very good on win98 but when i install it on win2000 it does not work. I installed all the drivers and it installs without problems but i cant dial no matter what i do, but in win98 i can connect to the net without problems.

please help


----------



## diju (May 3, 2004)

wots da error message dude


----------



## diju (May 3, 2004)

wots da error message dude


----------



## akshayc (May 3, 2004)

remove ALL modem drivers from win2k by going into safe mode.
afer this look for a file called sm56uninstall.exe or evivalent satrting with sm56 in your win2k directory or in win2k\system dir. run it. THIS IS VERY IMPOTANT OTHERWISE DRIVERS DO NOT GET UNINSTALLED COMPLETELY AND NEW INSTALL FAILS. if there is no such file you can get it from www.motorola.com
then use the drivers given on the dlink cd/ website for win2k/xp.
Thats all there is to it.....


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

first uninstall the current driver from device manager annd then reinstall it from cd given or download latest driver from the net. chech the dialing rules and nos to be dialed in modem property and connection created .


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 4, 2004)

The latest drivers are here : 
*www.motorola.com/softmodem/sm56_download.htm

Uninstall the previous drivers completely as Akshay has said .. then install the newest drivers ..


----------



## colonel (Aug 6, 2004)

The problem is the com port. Go in safe mode in win 2000. Disable Com 2 and replace it with Com 4


----------

